
Preschooler Secure Password Technique - artursapek
https://artur.co/blog/07-30-17-preschooler-secure-password-technique
======
gus_massa
[Nitpicking alert] Since the letters have different shape and weight, this
will not ensure an uniform distribution. The "X" is easier to grab than the
"I", but the "I" would not be hook other letters like the "X".

